# Need e-mail default for Open Office



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

I use Open Office and Windows 7. I need to be able to write up club minutes (or whatever) and send them as attachments to club officers. I could do this with my old computer and word processing program, but I need to set up yahoo as e-mail default for Open Office.. I've tried suggestions on Ask and How to. And tho I've gotten very clear instructions, following them seems to be directions for a different system. The menus do not appear. Am frustrated.:indif: Help please.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there a reason you can't just email from your email program or Yahoo webmail like you normally do? It's already all set up, you already know how to use it, and that way it'll get saved in your Sent folder for future reference.


----------



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

I suppose I could, but I would like to be able to send maps, etc.,, stored on the computer out into e-mail. Somehow. Right now I have to print them, then send out snail mail.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something. Is your email, the way you normally do it, unable to handle sending attachments?


----------



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm very ignorant. I must admit, I didn't know it could.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, now you do.  I think you'll find that works better than emailing from OpenOffice.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

To send a document as an email attachment, go like you normally compose an email and look either for the word attach or attachment or a picture of a paperclip. Then you browse to where the document(s) are stored on your computer and attach them to the email by clicking the word attach or the paperclip.

If we know which email program you use we could probably find you better instructions.


----------

